# Stool for a friend's Mom



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

A friend asked me to make a stool for his mother. He wanted one of the folding type and I will do one of those but for now I am doing one of the fixed type. 

Pic 1 When I start one of these the first thing I do is lay out lots of pieces to work with.
Pic 2 Just begin laying out various samples and sequences to find the look desired. I will say that finding the "look desired is purely subjective" this each has to fall back on your own artistic abilities.
Pic 3 Once I find the "look" I want I begin cutting pieces so they will be the same on each side of the center.
Pic 4&5 This is a little trick I found by accident. Once I have things the way I want them I clamp then together and turn it over. All the pieces are different withs and you cannot tell just what you have until you turn it over because it is all even on the bottom side and you can really get your first clear idea of what it will look like.
Pic 6 Next check for width at both end I will take a 32nd, but no more. In this case it was an accent strip that tailed off at the end and had to be replaced. 
Pic 7 Still not just what I wanted even after adding the purple heart.
Pic 8 Added two ebony accents near each side. I got the ebony and purple heart in the last acquisition of wood we picked up, and when it is gone it will be gone, at 45.00 for a 2"x2"X18" piece of ebony no way!!! BTW for all the wood I paid 110.00 for over 1000.00 worth of wood. We got that off Craigs list.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That will be one classy step stool Jerry! I really like mixing up woods like this. Turns a plain piece into a work of art!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Put some finish on it to bring out the color, I am pleased with it so far.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

In spite of all the long hours working at the church I did manage to work on a couple stools, they both are the best Ii have done to date. The folding one is out of a single board that I happened on doing something else and it was in the way. I wish I had more time to document both more,--maybe later. Please note the difference in the shade of the walnut between pica 3 and 5. I must add that these photos do not do justice to either stool.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

great job on both! the one with the different woods edge to edge is beautiful, but i have to say the walnut is my favorite. 

i really like the look and honestly think it looks much better than the varied wood look.

im gonna have to come to atlanta and get some pointers from you.

btw, i am sorry about your church disaster.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Jerry:

Nicely done. And just think, you did it with only 9 1/2 fingers ;-) (I hope that's not out of line!)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jerry

Very nice result


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Jerry. The one made with different wood has lots of WoW!! factor.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Jerry:
> 
> Nicely done. And just think, you did it with only 9 1/2 fingers ;-) (I hope that's not out of line!)


Not out of line at all. I earned that one. :haha::haha:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like the way they turned out Jerry. I have a suggestion for you to consider on the next stool you build: instead of surface mounting the cross braces like on the walnut stool how about installing the pieces between the legs and securing them in place with Miller Dowels? This is a quick and easy method for building a strong dowel joint. Just drill the holes with the Miller drill bit, apply glue to the dowel and tap into place. Trim off the excess dowel and sand smooth. Miller dowels are available in many hardwoods for matching or contrasting appearance.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! That is some extra fancy work Jerry. You have really come a long way in a short period of time.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> In spite of all the long hours working at the church I did manage to work on a couple stools, they both are the best Ii have done to date. The folding one is out of a single board that I happened on doing something else and it was in the way. I wish I had more time to document both more,--maybe later. Please note the difference in the shade of the walnut between pica 3 and 5. I must add that these photos do not do justice to either stool.


Very Nice! How much?:dance3:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

01stairguy said:


> Very Nice! How much?:dance3:


The walnut is 250.00, the other is 225.00, If someone wants them they'll pay , they need to want them more than I do. Really? he paid 100.00 each, his bargain.

As my wife says they are art and should be used as such, I just make them and have fun.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*S*...

cool!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The depth of that walnut is incredible, Jerry... What steps and materials did you use in finishing it?

I can see your friend's mom getting all dressed up and putting on her lambswool slippers before using *that* stool! *S*


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is some very fine work Jerry! Your finishing skills are really showing.


----------

